# Tivo HD Volume Low



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

The volume on both my Tivo HD units has to be really cranked up. This is a serious problem if I ever switch back to a "regular" TV/antenna signal.

Can this be adjusted?

Brad


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

andrews777 said:


> The volume on both my Tivo HD units has to be really cranked up. This is a serious problem if I ever switch back to a "regular" TV/antenna signal.
> 
> Can this be adjusted?
> 
> Brad


I had the same problem as well, and my TV would have feedback because of it, I switched over to HDMI and all has been well ever since.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

The HDMI signal seems as low as the component signal. 

Brad


----------



## noah82 (Aug 1, 2007)

I am having the same problem and I am using HDMI. Every single other component that I have hooked up to my TV works properly, but when I am on the HDMI 1 (TiVo HD), I have to crank the volume up. This seems like a problem with the Tivo!


----------



## billmarrs (Mar 1, 2004)

My S3's volume is lower than all the other components I have connected to my TV as well. I wouldn't say I have to crank it, but I do have to adjust a notch or two when switching back and forth. I don't really see it as a significant problem. It's the same for HDMI or component for me too.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Same problem here as well, with either Component and HDMI


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Same here on component. My sole HDMI port is used by my PS3. 

It's been like this since day 1 on my S3.

...Dale


----------



## JFalc (May 3, 2005)

Me too on an HDMI connection and TivoHD


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Are your other sources digital components? How does it relate to your cable box or cable dvr?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No problem here on my 5 boxes. I do have some high or low volume channels but the volume level is basically the same as from my FIOS box or TV tuner.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

With my FIOS service, the audio on most channels is delivered in Dolby Digital. Dolby Digital uses "dialog normalization" that reduces the overall sound levels by 3dB. Hence, my TiVo seems quieter. Fortunately for me, my remote has volume controls.


----------



## jeffczyz (Feb 17, 2003)

I just installed my TIVO HD and have similiar problems. I thought maybe my hearing is going. The Tivo sounds are quite loud but the picture sound is very low.

Has anyone heard anything from Tivo about this? I just bought this so I may return it and try another.

Jeff


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

The people reporting problems should specify whether they are outputting Dolby Digital or PCM/analog from the Tivo. If DD, then it's impossible that the Tivo could be at fault since it's just passing the audio unchanged to an external decoder.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Luke M said:


> The people reporting problems should specify whether they are outputting Dolby Digital or PCM/analog from the TiVo. If DD, then it's impossible that the TiVo could be at fault since it's just passing the audio unchanged to an external decoder.


I've had no volume problem with my TiVoHD boxes and I've used them with stereo PCM and Dolby Digital output.
The only audio problem I did have with the TiVoHD was that it would send a mono signal from recordings from Analog stations. The audio would be two channels but they were both the same. Now that I have FIOS I don't have any analog channels, but when I had Comcast I noticed the problem was still there. I complained to TiVo and the techs didn't seem to know what stereo was. They seemed to be clueless and assumed that since there was two channels that it was stereo but the two channels were identical which should not have been the case. Since it was a problem that occurred in all 5 of the TiVoHD boxes I had, yet my three Series 3 boxes were fine with the stereo recordings from Analog channels.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I've noticed that anything Digital Cable is quiet on mine. From antenna it'll blast you out of the room.

In my case anyways... it's the source!


----------



## vader88 (Dec 6, 2007)

Does anyone have a answer or a solution for this yet. I've tried changing from DD to DD to PCM and I still have to crank my system to the roof to get any appreciable sound. I can run the Xbox 360, UpConvert DVD player and they come through very loud yet the TivoHD comes in very low.

Thanks


----------



## Pricele$$Vulture (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm having the same issue also. Any show that is recorded and played back from the Tivo has low volume.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I've noticed a difference in sound levels between the digital channels and the analog channels (OTA) on my TivoHD.
I just assume it's the source.
We'll see after the stations kill the analog.


----------



## jkblack (Mar 23, 2008)

i'm having this same problem too.... sound from the cable coaxial straight into the TV is LOUD, but thru the tivo is very low.

i'm running a tivo HD, sony bravia rear-proj, time warner cable, no receiver or amplifier


----------



## jmflu (Apr 16, 2008)

Geez I am having this problem is there any solution? I posted at the Tivo site but it seems no one knows what to do about it =/

any help?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

If the Tivo is outputting DD then its not possible for the Tivo to be the problem.


----------



## jmflu (Apr 16, 2008)

ciper said:


> If the Tivo is outputting DD then its not possible for the Tivo to be the problem.


Well I have tried 2 different HDMI inputs with 2 different chords and then tried through regular red-white chords on the normal tivo output. My DVD player with the same HDMI chords plays at a normal volume and my xbox 360 on components plays with a normal volume.

The volume difference for me is drastic, like with my Xbox I turn the tv volume to 5 and with the Tivo (I use cablecard for dual tuner) I have to turn it up to like 30 and it caps out around there so even turning it up to 50 does nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DOes your receiver have different volume levels for different inputs? My Denons have the ability to adjust the volume level of each input to make them mor elevel at a specific volume know setting.


----------



## jmflu (Apr 16, 2008)

I dont even use a receiver, these are my TV speakers I am referring to


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

jmflu said:


> Well I have tried 2 different HDMI inputs with 2 different chords and then tried through regular red-white chords on the normal tivo output. My DVD player with the same HDMI chords plays at a normal volume and my xbox 360 on components plays with a normal volume.
> 
> The volume difference for me is drastic, like with my Xbox I turn the tv volume to 5 and with the Tivo (I use cablecard for dual tuner) I have to turn it up to like 30 and it caps out around there so even turning it up to 50 does nothing.
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you have more than one Tivo? Maybe one without cablecards or at least has antenna as an input?

One of my S3s (the one with cablecards) is really low on the volume too. If I MRV something from the other S3 / TivoHD (recorded from off air) that isn't doing digital cable, the volume it fine.

Bottom line... it's the content. It drives me nuts but there isn't anything I can do about it if I want to record from digital cable.

I had the same issue with the cableco STB.

Shawn


----------



## probichaux (Jun 21, 2007)

I swapped out an HR10-250 for a TiVo HD, and I'm having the same problem with volume. The HR10 was connected to the TV with component + RCA, while the TiVo is connected with HDMI. The volume output of the TiVo is lower with both cable and OTA channels.


----------



## chrisvb (Apr 15, 2008)

It's like that with my tivo as well. It is also that way with the SA box from the cable company.


----------



## jmflu (Apr 16, 2008)

I know its not anyones fault here and no one seems to have a solution, but this is such a joke to spend so much on this nice DVR to have to deal with this...


----------



## emperor fabulous (Aug 19, 2008)

New guy here. Just went from the dreaded Comcast DVR to Tivo HD DVR, both using the same HDMI cable and the audio output is WAY lower from the Tivo. Any fixes for this yet? Everything else is PERFECT !!
single M card installed.


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

Just now seeing this thread since it was bumped to the top. I have FIOS on both a Tivo HD and a VZ DVR both using optical to my Denon amp for the audio and the Tivo audio is very low in comparison. I also tried both with HDMI with same results. This rules out the "source" as being the issue for me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No volume problems on my boxes. Some content is loud some is quiet, but it's basically the same whether I use the TV tuner or cable company box.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Has anyone tried hooking up the box to another tv?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've used my 4 TiVoHD boxes on 6 different HD sets and had no volume problems from any of them.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I feed a Vizio LCD from my S3 via Component + L/R audio, HDMi is used for the projector in the HT. All HD locals from the S3 are very low volume. I set the Viz on 100 (max) for volume and it's still not loud enough. If I am watching analog cable from the S3, the volume is a bit louder, but still not enough. If I use the internal ATSC tuner in the Viz, the volume is fine and I have to back it down to 30-40ish. Clearly, the S3 is too low for volume feeding this LCD.

I use this setup while riding a trainer bike (noisy) - so max volume is not even loud enough. I'd love to see a solution to this problem. I'd rather not have to go with headphone and an amp just to get a reasonable volume from the S3.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

rmassey said:


> I feed a Vizio LCD from my S3 via Component + L/R audio, HDMi is used for the projector in the HT. All HD locals from the S3 are very low volume. I set the Viz on 100 (max) for volume and it's still not loud enough. If I am watching analog cable from the S3, the volume is a bit louder, but still not enough. If I use the internal ATSC tuner in the Viz, the volume is fine and I have to back it down to 30-40ish. Clearly, the S3 is too low for volume feeding this LCD.
> 
> I use this setup while riding a trainer bike (noisy) - so max volume is not even loud enough. I'd love to see a solution to this problem. I'd rather not have to go with headphone and an amp just to get a reasonable volume from the S3.


Did you try the TiVo on another tv? It might just be your Vizio, they're not known for being very reliable.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Martin Tupper had the answer in post #11 but he was incorrect about the levels. Dolby Digital is recorded 10db below normal stereo levels to allow for more dynamic range.

-Robert


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> Did you try the TiVo on another tv? It might just be your Vizio, they're not known for being very reliable.


Oh Phleeze, don't use my post to bash Vizio - get a life.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

rlj5242 said:


> Martin Tupper had the answer in post #11 but he was incorrect about the levels. Dolby Digital is recorded 10db below normal stereo levels to allow for more dynamic range.


That make some sense, but I still wonder why the Internal ATSC tuner gives sufficient volume from my LCD, but the Tivo is much lower. I've also plugged a DVD into this LCD and it gives sufficient volume compared to the S3.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

rmassey said:


> That make some sense, but I still wonder why the Internal ATSC tuner gives sufficient volume from my LCD, but the Tivo is much lower. I've also plugged a DVD into this LCD and it gives sufficient volume compared to the S3.


Try the ATSC tuner on the Tivo. Mine is stupidly loud vs digital cable.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

rmassey said:


> Oh Phleeze, don't use my post to bash Vizio - get a life.


You get what you pay for, just being real and honest.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

rifleman69 said:


> just being real and honest.


No you are not, you are a troll. I am trying to research the obvious volume issue with the S3. If you want to bash Vizio, start another thread. STFU in this thread, you add no value here.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

All of my three TiVo units have "normal" volume on all the different TVs with which they have been used. By normal, I mean that changing inputs on the TV from the TiVo to antenna or a DVD does not require any volume adjustment to have the same general sound level.

In addition, I record a LOT of movies from TiVo to DVD, and the audio level on virtually all of those DVDs is seems normal. The only volume problem I have had is when recording DVDs from my FiOS STB (no TiVo even connected to that TV). Even with the STB's internal volume setting maxed out, the DVDs recorded from it are low.

I just wanted to add my voice to those saying this is not a universal problem. Since I have not experienced any of the volume problems reported here with my TiVo boxes, I have no idea what might be causing them. Sorry I cannot help with the fix.


----------



## ccoulson (May 24, 2003)

I have several components going to my Sony XBR 2 set:
- Tivo Series 3
- Sony BluRay (BDP-s300)
- Apple TV

The Tivo is defintely the quietest. I have also had a digital HD cable box and a PS3 and the volume is fine.


----------



## andyknas (Jan 5, 2005)

We have a volume issue too. Previously had a DirectTivo unit and we kept the volume at 12 max. With the new HD tivo connected to cable (time warner w/cable cards) we have to keep it at 20+ to get the same sound. 

Time Warner says it's a Tivo issue and we won't have a problem with their DVR.


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

it would be nice if the Tivo offered Dynamic Range compression settings for the RCA analog outputs. This would allow you to compress the dynamic range "the lowest volume to the highest volume" into a slimmer more normal range, this results in less dynamic range but louder volume of speech, etc.

How are you getting the audio to your tv? If its digital then the tv needs the DRC settings, "stable sound, etc" if its by analog RCA outputs then the tivo needs them.


----------



## nlrushing (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont have tivo hd but i do have the tivo volume issue, and it does seem to be related to the unit. when i added my first tivo (toshiba series 2) i had to boost the volume considerably over to what level was needed prev to adding the tivo, we got used to it... when i added a dual tuner unit a year or so ago and moved the toshiba to the bedroom, i then had to increase the volume in the bedroom, but the dt unit which is now my main has very good audio at a low level. when i transfer programs from room to room, the programs from the toshiba unit require a high volume regardless of which they are viewed on, and the ones from my dual tuner only require a high volume if viewed on the toshiba... i have found no solution but to live with it. just wanted to add my comments to this thread, hope not intruding into an hd only question...


----------



## rreznikoff (Feb 20, 2002)

I have the Series 3HDTV and a Toshiba 42" 530U connected with a home wireless network. My problem is when I try to raise the volume using my remote I get varying responses. Sometimes it will go up only one number (even if held down), sometimes it will go up rapidly if I hold down the volume button as intended, and some times it ignores my remote altogether. Most aggravating is when I have to keep hitting the volume to raise it one number at a time. I have verified the code to to be 0233. I wonder if I tried some other codes if that would solve the problem. Any suggestions? The power button works properly.


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

Has this been fixed yet? I bought a couple of Tivo HDs to use with my cable company and the volume issue was pretty significant, for me at least. While using my cable DVRs I can watch at a volume of about 20 on my Sony SXRD using HDMI and it sounds fine. To get the equivalent volume with the HDs I had to turn up the volume to around 60 and I was getting a sort of static hum that you normally hear when you turn something up too loud. I returned the boxes and just continued to use the cable DVRs. 

Now I am looking to switch to FIOS and I really hate their DVR guide. I love their service, but hate their box so I would likely have to get the Tivos again, but I really can't stand the low volume. Can't Tivo incorporate a way to boost their audio to compensate for this?


----------



## newhopenet (Jun 25, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have to turn the TV volume up to maximum to get a "normal" volume level from my TiVo HD. Recently switched from a Cox Communications Motorola DVR, which did not have this issue. Hooked up identically as the box from Cox was hooked up.

I tried both the Dolby Digital Setting, and the Dolby to PCM setting. Changing the setting made no difference in my setup.

Several people have noted that the problem is not "universal" -- they mean that not every user is experiencing these symptoms. That alone does not absolve TiVo of responsibility. Various TV's have different audio input level expectations. The TiVo needs a feature to help compensate for differences in TV inputs.

Ironically, the horrible DVR from my cable company had this feature. You could select three different audio "output levels". A similar feature could be included in the TiVo with only a software upgrade.

Please TiVo! Help us!


----------



## rreznikoff (Feb 20, 2002)

I wrote about not having the TV volume responding properly to the volume control on the remote. I called Tivo and they replaced the remote which solved the problem. But my problem seemed slightly different than those described on this thread. Might ask Tivo about this.


----------



## jmflu (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow so this was never resolved? I still have my Series 3 with the low volume, does Tivo even acknowledge this issue? any kind of hack/tweek for this?


----------



## jzachariasen (Feb 13, 2008)

Had the TIVO HD a few years now and didn't even notice I had this problem until recently. What made me notice was when we plugged Directv into one tv input and the TIVO on antenna into another (hdmi) input on our Sony LCD tv. The Directv is much louder on our TV than the TIVO HD


----------



## breecat (Jul 13, 2010)

I seem to have the volume issue too. I found this thread while looking for others with this problem Only had my Tivo HD a few weeks, it replaced a Comcast Motorola. Love the Tivo but the volume issue is bothersome. 

I had it hooked up with RCA cables and antenna initally, while I still had the dvr setup, so I thought it was just the poor RCA connection causing me to have to turn the volume way up when using the Tivo. 

But now I have it set up with HDMI to the TV (32: Toshiba, which I love) and I still have to turn it way up when watched recorded shows and often during live TV. Interestingly, when watching Netflix movies, I don't have the problem, I can go to my usual level 10-12. Otherwise, I keep having to crank it up to 25-30 sometimes. 

I checked my Toshiba unit speakers and they're both functioning. It concerns me that this could shorten their life span though, having to crank the speakers up so high. Eventually I plan to get the whole unit hooked up to my receiver and surround speakers, but I'll still want to use the TV volume control most of the time.

Has Tivo ever responded about this issue?


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

i temporarily fixed this problem by going into my tv's settings and raising all of the volume settings, surprisingly the audio quality is still pretty good


----------

